
Chainmail: A secure, distributed communications platform - Natsu
https://github.com/jonasacres/chainmail
======
cjbprime
This is just documentation, not a project with any implementation. The last
commit was six months ago.

It's extremely hard to develop serverless/decentralized applications without
writing and deploying code as you go. Usually there's some incentives/spam/DoS
problem that you didn't consider; sometimes fatally so.

~~~
Natsu
Yes, it's still really early in this project, I just linked it because I found
the ideas interesting in their own right.

I did see some indications that more work might get done on it soon, though.
We'll see if that materializes or not.

